# £6.00 Ferry to France



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

I have just been on the Sea France (as well as P & O) web site for a crossing to France.

The return sailing was around 5.30 pm and was £32.00, which was excellent for the time of day. However, I did queery it it a bit as the outward sailing was £6.00 and that was at 6.00 am. (also my ideal time)

With the discount fron C&CC, I got the price to £36.10.

Do you think this is on. £32.00 to get out of France and £6.00 (less £1.90) to get in? (or is that £6.00 to get out of England)

You'd think that P & O would be able to compete with that but they only offered £31.25 each way.

I know it sounds strange and I did throw caution to the wind and thought, Ok then, £36.10 return....I booked it.

The question is....did I do right???

Sailing out on 25th September (price was same for 26th too)

Tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Sea France are not wonderful but they get there and it's only an hour so for that price I'd be very happy.

G


----------

